# Question for those that sell their soap



## SerenityMama (Aug 26, 2009)

I have seen a lot of info online when searching ways to sell that say we should have insurance to cover the product. Does anyone here have insurance?? If you don't mind telling what do you pay. How did you find an insurance.

I am trying to figure out if I can make it worth my time to do this for my local farmers market, I am just unsure what I should do. I don't claim anything about my soap, I list all ingredients used. Should I be doing anything else??


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

I have insurance through the handcrafted soapmaker's guild. It includes your membership in the guild, and is around $425 for the year. Mine is coming up for renewal this week, and will probably be more, just like everything else.

But, I would not sell without it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My liability insurance is included in our farm policy. With today's society, I wouldn't be without it. Haven't had to use it in 9 years.

If I was just selling soap, I wouldn't be that concerned since it is a wash off product. Lotions, creams, lotion bars, et al .... wouldn't be without it.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I have insurance too - also as a farm product rider on my homeowners insurance. It runs around $400 a year. Many of the better craft shows around here will require proof of insurance in order to participate.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

We have a special rider on our farm insurance policy that covers our products. Plus, all farm markets in NYS (3 different markets have told me this) require each vendor to have coverage of $1 million.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 25, 2008)

Take a look at RLI insurance company and some I know have insurance with Wells Fargo too.

Tiffany


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

When I was selling at craft shows my insurance was with RLI.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I have it as a rider on my house policy...about $600 yr


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a Ranch policy. With the possibility of cows on the road, didn't have a choice. I also have a building just for soapmaking and so that bldg. has a different policy than the house. Between people on my property for blueberries and the soap plus aggressive horses et... it isn't too cheap. Insurance has me coming and going and trying to figure it out as to what I actually pay has me going bonkers.

Personally, if I wasn't on a ranch and was going to sell just on the internet, I don't think I would take insurance out. I guess someone could sue if they got a face lift off the soap but really!!


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

Mistyf said:


> I have insurance through the handcrafted soapmaker's guild. It includes your membership in the guild, and is around $425 for the year. Mine is coming up for renewal this week, and will probably be more, just like everything else.
> 
> But, I would not sell without it.


I also have this insurance.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I honestly never thought about insurance, but ouch!! I'd never make enough to pay for the insurance. LOL


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

6e said:


> I honestly never thought about insurance, but ouch!! I'd never make enough to pay for the insurance. LOL


Very nice farm (very sorry for youloss, she was a beautiful child). Anyway, I believe your farm insurance would cover soap business. It is done on the premises. Pretty much any insurance covering your property would cover. You sell animals and you sell soap, the same thing. I think!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patriot (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm sorry....but it is a sad day when we have to worry about having insurance to sell soap. No wonder so many people get discouraged about starting any kind of business.

So I am curious about something and would like to ask those of you who have the insurance...does it cover if you GIVE your soap to someone? So if you give soap as a gift? Or only if you sell?


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodness, I've never even thought of that. I give tons away too. I also wonder if your double protected if you sell in a shop, does their insurance cover. Gosh! one might stay up all night wondering if they can be sued or not. This world is getting a little to sue happy for me.


----------



## homesteadwriter (Oct 19, 2009)

I stopped selling because the insurance costs so much. Now I just make soap and lotion for my self and a few family members


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

According to the Handcrafted Soapmaker's Guild anyone who sells bath and body products other than soap may soon have to register with the FDA.


----------

